# New 2016 Nissan Murano already rusted?



## TKReyes (Dec 15, 2016)

.org/image/4ev9am9mf[/url]

I am very unfamiliar with vehicles in general so I don't really know what I am looking at. I didn't expect to see rust on a new car but is this normal? It seems very corroded and needs to be changed.

The car only has 1400kms on it and I purchased it brand new. 

Would appreciate the help,

Thanks


----------



## TKReyes (Dec 15, 2016)

https://postimg.org/image/cln926zp3

https://postimg.cc/image/4ev9am9mf


----------

